# My friends Allroad w/malfunctioning autobox



## YB1 (Feb 1, 2011)

My automatic tranny lunched itslef at 58k mi.. Luckily an Audi AG person who was at Audi USA agreed with me that a 6 yearold car with an estimated repair bill that was within 10% of it's Bluebook wasn't a junker yet.

Now my friends Allroad is having tranny issues too, $7k for a new autobox or three-something to get it rebuilt down in Denver, three hours from here. Any suggestions?


----------



## allroad (Jun 27, 2010)

In addition to the options you've got up there:

- 517trans.com for professional rebuilds with upgrade options
- 6 speed swap (S4, A6 transmissions both fit, but you'll need more than just the transmission, of course)

If rebuilding, be sure to specify that you want the upgraded, newer ZF torque convertor kit. Or go with an aftermarket TC and valve body from Level 10: http://www.levelten.com/Audi_Transmissions_s/30.htm


----------

